# Northeast Ohio



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Any live in Northeast Ohio here? The closest store is 45 minutes away, so I would like to find a few people closer so I can play more regularly.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, man. I'm in a suburb of Cleveland for the most part, but I'll probably be down in Hiram pretty often on the weekends. That's only about twenty minutes from Aurora....


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Epic! Indeed it is. I am still gathering my army and repairing when I started 5 years ago, but that shouldn't take TOO long.

We will have to meet up sometime, if you are interested.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hah, no problem. I've still yet to put together a full army, but I've been contemplating restarting for a while now. Might provide motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Awesome. I hope you do! It will be nice to have another person to play that is close. And the weekends are great for me, so that works out well.


----------



## Squeeking up on people (Jul 24, 2010)

dang, you're a tad too far (hour and a half) from me, rats :/


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Argh. No worries. Their certainly is half-way, if you ever want to do that.


----------



## yettti4520 (Jul 9, 2014)

i live near ashtabula anybody near there ?


----------



## yettti4520 (Jul 9, 2014)

i live near ashtabula and i am in literally in the middle of nowhere and disabled can't get to erie nor cleveland that often so i try to find people here to play


----------

